# Flamingo, 2 August



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

great post Bob I'm in Tn.but posts like this make me homesick see you all in Dec.Lewis


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll be back down at Flamingo tomorrow (Monday) before dawn....


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good stuff, tnx!


----------

